# DTF better results than DTG



## jwaldmann (Aug 12, 2012)

I ordered a sample of Direct to Transfer Film and the hotfix powder from AAPrintSupply and I have to say that the color results are so much more amazing than my DTG.

I’m wash testing it but the quality and resolution is incredible.
I’m printing on Bella 3001cvc heather shirts (52% cotton 48%) and the colors always come out dull. This is just as bright as it prints.
Has anyone else tried it? Any reason not to use it? Longevity, washability…


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

jwaldmann said:


> Any reason not to use it?


I'm just finishing my DTF hardware conversion now, but my understanding is DTF can have more hand than DTG (although better than many other transfer and HTV alternatives). 

Similar to DTG, problem with especially white ink drying in printheads/maintenance issues.


----------



## jwaldmann (Aug 12, 2012)

TeedUp said:


> I'm just finishing my DTF hardware conversion now, but my understanding is DTF can have more hand than DTG (although better than many other transfer and HTV alternatives).
> 
> Similar to DTG, problem with especially white ink drying in printheads/maintenance issues.


What equipment did you convert to DTF and what did you do to convert it?


----------



## jwaldmann (Aug 12, 2012)

TeedUp said:


> I'm just finishing my DTF hardware conversion now, but my understanding is DTF can have more hand than DTG (although better than many other transfer and HTV alternatives).
> 
> Similar to DTG, problem with especially white ink drying in printheads/maintenance issues.


Why did you decide to change from DTG to DTF?


----------



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

We already chaged from DTG to DTF, DTF is the best at the moment for small and mid orders 

Ofc there are "some Designs" they are not able with DTF but its so small for us that we outsource this to a DTG Printer


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

jwaldmann said:


> What equipment did you convert to DTF and what did you do to convert it?


Finishing my first XP 15000. There is instructional info in the DTF subforums that are both here and at OpenDTG.com, as well as youtubes and facebook groups.


jwaldmann said:


> Why did you decide to change from DTG to DTF?


I didn't change, I skipped the DTG step. I'm just a start-up still.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

jwaldmann said:


> Has anyone else tried it?


No you are the first one... .



jwaldmann said:


> Any reason not to use it?


None... 
Just make sure this is what you customers are looking for.
It is much easier than DTG, because there is no pretreatment, but it has a lot of design limitations.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

TABOB said:


> It is much easier than DTG, because there is no pretreatment, but it has a lot of design limitations.


It does require the adhesive powder melted on.

@TABOB How would you define "a lot of design limitations"?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

TeedUp said:


> It does require the adhesive powder melted on.


Powder is much easier than applying the right amounts of pretreatment and ink.
This is because these amounts vary for each shirt model and color.



TeedUp said:


> @TABOB How would you define "a lot of design limitations"?


Feathered edges, print size, and in general blending the design with the fabric.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

TABOB said:


> Powder is much easier than applying the right amounts of pretreatment and ink.


I'm not disagreeing that DTF is minimally easier, but "it is much easier than DTG"? Pre-treatment efforts are mitigated when you factor in the powdering process and up to 2.5min cure time. Also, maybe I'm a little too paranoid about the unknowns of inhaling airborne adhesive powder and taking extra patience in the process to minimize it. 


TABOB said:


> Feathered edges, print size, and in general blending the design with the fabric.


OK, thank you. I didn't realize DTF and DTG differed much in those aspects.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

TeedUp said:


> Pre-treatment efforts are mitigated when you factor in the powdering process and up to 2.5min cure time.


Not a time issue. White ink DTG is just a pain.
CMYK mode DTG is of course easier and better than DTF.



TeedUp said:


> Also, maybe I'm a little too paranoid about the unknowns of inhaling airborne adhesive powder and taking extra patience in the process to minimize it.


I bet the curing fumes are more harmful than the powder...


----------



## BBProd (Oct 29, 2008)

That's why you ventilate.


----------



## BBProd (Oct 29, 2008)

jwaldmann said:


> I ordered a sample of Direct to Transfer Film and the hotfix powder from AAPrintSupply and I have to say that the color results are so much more amazing than my DTG.
> 
> I’m wash testing it but the quality and resolution is incredible.
> I’m printing on Bella 3001cvc heather shirts (52% cotton 48%) and the colors always come out dull. This is just as bright as it prints.
> Has anyone else tried it? Any reason not to use it? Longevity, washability…


You're not doing that on your F3070 are you?

That seems...wrong.

Hey, when did you take delivery on your F3070? Was it in the last few weeks?


----------



## jwaldmann (Aug 12, 2012)

BBProd said:


> You're not doing that on your F3070 are you?
> 
> That seems...wrong.
> 
> Hey, when did you take delivery on your F3070? Was it in the last few weeks?


I actually am doing it on the 3070. And I get what you mean by "wrong" but its much faster then on the 2100. I was talking to someone high up at AA and they have another customer that is switching everything over to DTF and he has 3 F3070's and 5 F2100.

I mainly use Bella 3001CVC heather shirts and it seems near impossible to DTG onto it (I found out later that even Bella says the results won't be great and it requires to be an "expert").

But its much easier to remake 50 designs on transfer and have them ready for my people to press when they need it.

The time wise is it takes about 1 min to print and then 10 seconds to powder and then 30 seconds to cure on the conveyer. Then 15 seconds press (and sometimes a second 5 second press) than --> Pretreat, cure pretreat, press for fibrillation, print, cure for 2+ min, press again with teflon. 

Cost wise it is also about the same or a bit cheeper because it uses less white ink, so $1 DTG vs 0$.95 DTG.

The only thing that would be nice is if you could swap the CMYK and the White print head so that it can print in 1 pass rather than 2.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

jwaldmann said:


> I was talking to someone high up at AA and they have another customer that is switching everything over to DTF and he has 3 F3070's and 5 F2100.


Just marketing hype and rumors...
Profit margins for DTF equipment can be up to 200%.
Epson and Brother will never pay that much.

A few years ago it was "everybody is switching to DTG".
Obviously not, but people have made a lot of money selling DTG conversions.



jwaldmann said:


> I mainly use Bella 3001CVC heather shirts and it seems near impossible to DTG onto it (I found out later that even Bella says the results won't be great and it requires to be an "expert").


You don't have to be an expert... If your printing is limited to the Bella 3001CVC shirts, finding the optimal settings is not that hard.
Even the 65% polyester Gildan 64000 are printable.


----------



## tbove (Jan 30, 2020)

I just started printing DTF with our F2100 with great results. Was so impressed I sprung for a Geo Knight DK7 and conquered the issue of printing on structured hats. DTF has a great future with us! DTG still good but this offers more possibilities.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

tbove said:


> I just started printing DTF with our F2100 with great results. Was so impressed I sprung for a Geo Knight DK7 and conquered the issue of printing on structured hats. DTF has a great future with us! DTG still good but this offers more possibilities.


If the thread title was "*DTF better than DTG for hats*", I'd be the first to agree.


----------

